# I want to join but....



## Hunter crim (Jan 20, 2017)

I have two felony burglaries. I broke into my uncles house to take pills,  I was 18. I am now 27,  one more year of probation. My uncle is Barry Telford. He was a state representative from northeast Texas,  and was the speaker of the house. He has a maximum security federal penitentiary named after him.  He is a devote member, of course the organization and I know it helped shape him into the great man he is today.
  I regret my actions completely, we lived in his rent house for you years,  and he did his best to help me and my mother, in the absence of my father. (he died when I was 13) 
I want to be a part of this amazing force that has been integral to the success of our nation.  I fear it is declining and losing its force for good. I would like to be a voice of reason in the days to come.  If I get a recommendation from my uncle(I have not even spoken to him about it but... )  would I be able to join?  
Being completely honest,  I would not,  in your position, accept anyone with a record of such blatant disobedience to the laws that keep our country functioning,  but I write this with the hope that there is a way.  
I understand if this is not a possibility,  and again,  would be inclined to agree. The sanctity of the organization must be protected from even the possibility of such members infiltrating and diluting the ranks. 
If nothing else is gained from this post but confirmation of my fear then so be it,  but knowledge and truth i will still pursue regardless of the outcome. I just pray it will be under the guidance of a member of your organization. 
Tha K you for your time,  

Hunter Crim
Lubbock, TX 79416 

Sent from my SM-N920P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 20, 2017)

Hunter crim said:


> I have two felony burglaries. I broke into my uncles house to take pills,  I was 18. I am now 27,  one more year of probation. My uncle is Barry Telford. He was a state representative from northeast Texas,  and was the speaker of the house. He has a maximum security federal penitentiary named after him.  He is a devote member, of course the organization and I know it helped shape him into the great man he is today.
> I regret my actions completely, we lived in his rent house for you years,  and he did his best to help me and my mother, in the absence of my father. (he died when I was 13)
> I want to be a part of this amazing force that has been integral to the success of our nation.  I fear it is declining and losing its force for good. I would like to be a voice of reason in the days to come.  If I get a recommendation from my uncle(I have not even spoken to him about it but... )  would I be able to join?
> Being completely honest,  I would not,  in your position, accept anyone with a record of such blatant disobedience to the laws that keep our country functioning,  but I write this with the hope that there is a way.
> ...



Talking to your Uncle sounds like a good first step. The attitude will vary according to time elapsed, circumstance and the Grand Lodge. Given the relatively short period of time, even if your Uncle advocated on your behalf it would be touch and go if you applied here (Australia). I would recommend not applying while on probation, but again, speak to your Uncle.

There are experienced Texans here, they might add more thoughts.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 20, 2017)

I think being forthright is a good thing and I commend your honesty, but if it was a felony charge or charges, they may ask you that on the petition and if so, that may or may not keep you from joining. I think things could be circumstantial but then again, it may be pretty much black and white. Your uncle would be a great start for sure.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 20, 2017)

Not while still on probation, out of the question for the moment.  After that it depends on three levels.

Some states don't accept petitions from felons.  I have not recently looked up the Texas rules on this.  As with a lot of states being convicted of a felony after being a member leads to automatic expulsion, but the rules about convictions before membership vary.

Some lodges don't accept petitions from felons.  Other lodges can be generous depending on how long ago the conviction was and how reformed the man is judged to be.

Some Brothers don't accept petitions from felons.  It takes anywhere from 1-3 no votes to reject a petition depending on the state.

Ask carefully first about all three levels.  Only submit your petition after addressing the issue.  List it on your petition.  Chose which lodge to petition, if any, based on the responses.

I suggest attending lodge events and volunteering your effort for the entire year while your probation completes.  Be there so regularly you become a part of the environment after having asked about the three levels above.  Cook, wash the dishes, be at the booth at the fair, you name it.


----------



## MRichard (Jan 20, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Not while still on probation, out of the question for the moment.  After that it depends on three levels.
> 
> Some states don't accept petitions from felons.  I have not recently looked up the Texas rules on this.  As with a lot of states being convicted of a felony after being a member leads to automatic expulsion, but the rules about convictions before membership vary.
> 
> ...



Texas is a 3 blackball state. Not sure what the policy is now but a few years ago, it would have been out of the question with a felony on your record. Unless the petition has changed, it is still asked however. Question 16: Have you ever been charged with a felony or misdemeanor involving moral turpitude? I think the Grand Secretary makes the call. @Bill Lins would know.

If your uncle is a member, talk to him. You would likely need your record expunged to have a chance. It would help if he would sign for you too.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 20, 2017)

MRichard said:


> Texas is a 3 blackball state. Not sure what the policy is now but a few years ago, it would have been out of the question with a felony on your record. Unless the petition has changed, it is still asked however. Question 16: Have you ever been charged with a felony or misdemeanor involving moral turpitude? I think the Grand Secretary makes the call.


No, the Lodge makes the call as of today. Resolution #19, upon which we will vote tomorrow, will, if it passes, permanently ban convicted felons from petitioning for the Degrees. It also provides for permanent expulsion for any Mason convicted of or pleading guilty or no contest to any felony offense.


----------



## MRichard (Jan 20, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> No, the Lodge makes the call as of today. Resolution #19, upon which we will vote tomorrow, will, if it passes, permanently ban convicted felons from petitioning for the Degrees.



Wasn't that the old way? Talking a few years ago


----------



## PaulAbernathy (Jan 21, 2017)

My personal opinion would be no if you have a felony charge and subsequent conviction.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 21, 2017)

MRichard said:


> Question 16: Have you ever been charged with a felony or misdemeanor involving moral turpitude?



Strangely worded question.  I envision a scene in the college dorms that looks like it should be a scene in the Val Kilmer movie "Real Genius".  Electronic modifications made in the dorms stay in the dorms.  Hypothetically of course.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 21, 2017)

From the California Application for Degrees:
"A man who has pled guilty or no contest to or who has been convicted of a crime of moral turpitude is not eligible to apply for membership in Freemasonry. Crimes other than those of moral turpitude do not automatically exclude a person from eligibility for membership, but it is important that the lodge be made aware of any criminal background of an applicant.
Have you ever been arrested, taken into custody, pleaded guilty or no contest to, or been convicted of, a criminal offense other than a minor traffic violation?"


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 21, 2017)

MRichard said:


> Wasn't that the old way? Talking a few years ago


The prohibition against felons petitioning was, in 2012, then removed the following year. After much contentious debate, this year's version was rejected.


----------

